# Fall Grain Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agriculture.com on Fall Grains harvesting and drying....some good charts.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...ntrol_9-ar26976


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I can never remember a year where moisture in crops has been all over the board. I still have 265 acres of dc beans where 90% are ready and the other 10% are butter beans. My full season beans would be 13% one afternoon and the next afternoon would be 17%. Unbelieveable and frustrating. Now we have Hurricane Sandy coming. Might not have to worry about it after this


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto, had some that were at 12% or less but the stems were green yet. We could run em, but they stems are coming out the back of the machine in a roped up mess that will be less than desireable for no-tilling corn into.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep. We got green stems here too. My chopper is taking a beating and throwing chunks up to 50 feet. I will have beans at 12% and butterbeans mixed in. Now we have a hurricane bearing down with lots of rain and wind. We will see what happens but it will be several weeks before I can get back in I am afraid.


----------

